# Possible trades for Magloire???



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe will the hornets trade Magloire for wally straight up??? Are there other ones the hornets maybe interested in?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

no way in hell a trade like that goes down. Magloire, with all his faults, is still a top 8 player in his position, and arguably top 5. People seem to forget that hes a solid double double center with excellent rebounding abilities and some very nice post moves. Whats even more impressive is the fact that he still put up 13 and 10 two seasons ago with essentially no plays run for him whatsoever, having to create off of offensive boards and scrap plays. If he does get traded, which i for one think he will, its going to be sometime next season when his stock shoots high again, once he proves that he can still produce at an all-star level like before.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Maybe will the hornets trade Magloire for wally straight up??? Are there other ones the hornets maybe interested in?


No one really _wants_ Wally Szczerbiak. No one.

He's not going anywhere in a one-for-one trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The wolves would prolly add a pick or cash.... But magloire played 23 games last year. He has only 2 more years left on the contract ( i believe it is 2) and surely he wouldnt want to return.... And if baron was traded for the junk he was traded for, I dont see why new orleans would pass on this trade......


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

davis was traded for cap room, which we have plenty of now. Theres no reason for us to trade away our most valuable player for nothing and set back the rebuilding process for an extra 5 years. To be honest, We have a player almost in the same mold of Wally in Lee Nailon, which may be signed as a backup sf, and he'll come much cheaper. Look to see the hornets throw big money at the major free agent 3's, like larry hughes, jj, vlad-rad, and bobby simmons.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The wolves would prolly add a pick or cash.... But magloire played 23 games last year. He has only 2 more years left on the contract ( i believe it is 2) and surely he wouldnt want to return.... And if baron was traded for the junk he was traded for, I dont see why new orleans would pass on this trade......


The junk Davis was traded for was expiring, cheap junk that was bought out for virtually nothing.

Here's Wally's deal:
2004-2005: $9 million
2005-2006: $10 million
2006-2007: $11 million
2007-2008: $12 million
2008-2009: $13 million

And you know Wally's stats and Wally's ability. No way he's worth that.

Why would a rebuilding team with cap room want _Szczerbiak's_ contract? That's lunacy.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

holy ****, i knew that wally was being grossly overpayed, but that is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

How about Lorenzen Wright and the #19 pick for Magloire?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> How about Lorenzen Wright and the #19 pick for Magloire?


i dont really see that going down either. Lorenzen had a nice season last year, but typically hes been a very low fg% center that hes totally peaked and shown to be the best player he can be. Although Magloire is 27 years old, he had an amazing year a couple seasons ago and showed promising upside. Takin Wright and an unproven talent in the #19 pick for a former all star just isn't gonna cut it. I honestly believe that a trade with Magloire is inevitable, however he's gotta get back on the court and bring his trade value up, considering I don't think he wants to be with the organization anymore anyway. And, for the time being, hes the hornets number 1 player and will be the go to guy next season, so he could easily be an 18/10 player, which would help out his cause quite a bit.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, it would be a different story once magloire forces a trade out of NO. I would hope the wolves could creat a deal for him, maybe throw in cassell and kandi for magloire plus, lets say george lynch? idk, but if the wolves could get magloire, they would be unstoppable.... as long as he was healthy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Caron Butler, Chris Mihm, Vlade Divac (expiring) and #10 pick for Jamaal Magloire, Chris Andersen, #4 pick


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Caron Butler, Chris Mihm, Vlade Divac (expiring) and #10 pick for Jamaal Magloire, Chris Andersen, #4 pick


damn, are these guys alwasy on the tradin block with you laker fans? this is actually a decent trade, however i really feel that butler needs to stick to his SG role, as hes rather light. He did fine last year, but i think he would be best in a system that could use him in the backcourt. What i do like about this trade however, is the fact that we still could plausibly get one of the top 4 pg's that are available in the draft, but i really think the hornets FO has their sites on Paul. Still, solid big men are hard to come by, and I just don't see the hornets management giving up on Magloire and use him as nothing but trade bait without seeing how he can still perform.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Would you guys be interested in a drew gooden, sasha pavlovic, and harris for Magloire?

Gooden contract is up after this year (more cap space), Sasha is another cheap contract and he's got a lot of potential (he would be nice complement to JR smith as he's a good defender), and Harris another cheap contract which you can buyout for even more cap space?

You would have then have Anderson, Gooden, JR smith, and Williams?. Suck for one more and have another lottery pick with absolutely a ton of cap space


----------



## Fartman86 (Jun 6, 2005)

In my opinion the only trade involving Magloire would be a trade with the Toronto Raptors. Jamaal is a Canadian from T-dot and i think that a trade back home would feel great for him, but as we know he can be traded to other places. Left alone without Baron Davis Magloire can be the player on the trading block. 

I think that Magloire is a great player and selling him for Wally Szczerbiak would be another stupid trade in Hornets history and we seen some really dumb ones before. I don't like the lakers trade, we get Divac (AGAIN) he's old, Mihm isn't really worth J-mags, only person i like in that trade that we would need is Caron. 

In my opinion Magloire won't be traded this year, if he has 2 years left on his contract then they will play him this year and probably sell him next year. He's a player that we really need and we really need him healthy, he was injured during the majority of last season but now with him playing we can have a some real power on the center position if he stays healthy and in shape...


----------

